# Dark Esbat Boost



## K Pedals (Nov 25, 2020)

Just got done with this one...


----------



## Chas Grant (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice and Clean, Well Done!


----------



## BuddytheReow (Nov 25, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Just got done with this one...


How did you label the knobs? Paint?


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 25, 2020)

BuddytheReow said:


> How did you label the knobs? Paint?


I use a cricut label maker


----------



## Barry (Nov 25, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 27, 2020)

Looks great as always!


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 4, 2020)

Did you use TL072 ICs?


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 4, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Did you use TL072 ICs?


Yep


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 4, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> Yep



How do you like it?


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 4, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> How do you like it?


It sounds good to me 
Very standard... but quality sounding...


----------



## Gordo (Dec 4, 2020)

Wondering how much difference the chips make.  Likely none.


----------



## K Pedals (Dec 4, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Wondering how much difference the chips make.  Likely none.


Not sure 
But I couldn’t even find the original chips so I was glad to hear you could use the TL072’s for a sub...


----------



## Quinn301 (Dec 28, 2020)

I just got some of the OG chips in from ebay..hope it they work


----------



## Gordo (Dec 28, 2020)

Cybercow sent over a cheat sheet of slew rates on common IC's and the closest one on the list was a 4559.  I know Brian over at Madbean is a big fan of using these IC's in a lot of his own stuff.  That's what I ended up using and the pedal sounds really nice.  I'm anxious to get it on the live rig to see how it sounds.


----------



## Quinn301 (Dec 28, 2020)

Just finished tried the OG ics and the tl072s into my matamp and both completely destroyed


----------

